# Opinon On My Costume Idea?



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know how much you think is too much ,but to me $50 is ok for an adult. I just saw one in a flyer sent to my house by these people.

Alice in Wonderland Queen of Hearts Adult Costume - Costumes


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

How about being Malice in wonderland, her evil doppelganger . You could copy the costume idea's or buy one of the costumes from the links below, also I've added a link to an illustration of the Dark Alice.

Adult Costumes: Malice in Horrorland dead Alice in Wonderland

Adult Malice In Wonderland Costume - Alice in Wonderland Costumes


Dark Alice illustration 

Dark alice in wonderland image by badillaM1 on Photobucket


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

There's also the Cheshire cat costume from Spirit

Alice in Wonderland Cheshire Cat Adult Costume in Adult Costumes Women's Costumes TV & Movie Costumes

It got me thinking about doing that myself since it was so cute but I would make it myself.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I would say to do the Queen of Hearts, just seems cooler.



halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:



How about being Malice in wonderland, her evil doppelganger . You could copy the costume idea's or buy one of the costumes from the links below, also I've added a link to an illustration of the Dark Alice.

Adult Costumes: Malice in Horrorland dead Alice in Wonderland

Adult Malice In Wonderland Costume - Alice in Wonderland Costumes


Dark Alice illustration 

Dark alice in wonderland image by badillaM1 on Photobucket

Click to expand...

Love this idea though.

Are you looking for a not wearing so much type costume or are you trying to be true to the character as much as possible? Right there would knock out a lot of the costumes posted.
*


----------



## Firefighter_Barbie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm planning on doing either the Cheshire Cat or Queen of Hearts costume but with a twist...not too "adult-like" if you get my drift, but definatly not like the orginal. 

If I go with the Cheshire Cat, I'm going to most likely sew the costume and it will look extremely similar to this:

http://www.drcostume.co.uk/productcart/pc/catalog/83216_89_general.jpg

(but the skirt part will be a tad longer)

If I go with the Queen's costume, I'll probably sew most of it and it will look like this:

http://fancydressheaven.co.uk/bmz_cache/4/460813c77cdae3cbd46b62030a0f91d2.image.300x450.jpg

(without the tattered bottom of the dress)

So there are my choices and like I said I will most likely be sewing most or all of the costume myself with whichever one I do.

So what do you all think? Which one do you all like more or think is more associated with Alice?

Thanks again!
Kate


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

if yall going alice stile you should do it from the game


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the cat idea the best. I think that you could order material on line if it is not available in you area in a fake fur paturn.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Now I really like the Cheshire Cat version better, thanks for that image.

Honestly, either one could be associated with Alice. I also just thought up doing the Mad Hatter, a cute girl in a top hat is always a plus 

I did McGee's Alice 3 Halloweens ago and it was pretty awesome in the end.










Good luck with the decision making. I'm already having too many ideas in mind.


----------

